# VK Bel Airs Easter Hours



## Gizmo (25/3/16)

Please note Vape King Bel Air's Shopping Centre is open through the Easter Holidays..

The hours are:

Friday 25th 09:00 - 14:00
Saturday 26th 09:00 - 17:00
Sunday 27th 09:00 - 14:00
Monday 28th 09:00 - 14:00


----------



## kbgvirus (25/3/16)

Gizmo said:


> View attachment 49215
> 
> 
> Vape King Bel Air's is open from 09:00 - 2:00PM through the whole easter weekend!


Is the parkwood store open today?

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gizmo (25/3/16)

kbgvirus said:


> Is the parkwood store open today?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk



No..


----------

